# Road route Auburn to Cisco Grove? Anybody?



## paul stephens (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a road route to follow hwy 80 between Auburn and Cisco Grove? Google Maps when put to "Bicycle" shows riding between Magra and Cisco Grove on the Hwy 80 shoulder. Does anyone know if this a legal shoulder?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't know if that's legal to ride on the shoulder, but I wouldn't do it. I've driven I-80 between Reno and Sac many times and cars are flying over that stretch of road, usually 75-80mph either direction. I would look for another option based on safety alone.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

At least going back to ~1987 it was necessary (and legal) to ride I-80 from Alta to Cisco Grove, ~16.5mi.

Google maps suggests you might be able to ride along a water canal/ditch/flume (Drum Canal Rd?) and avoid the highway, and that sounds like an adventure.

There are better routes to get to the Tahoe area from the Sacramento area if you have the time.


----------



## paul stephens (Jul 21, 2011)

Riding from Oakley to North Shore so looking for the shortest possible rounte. I see a lot of possiblities but I am already looking at 180+ miles in a day. I'll call Highway Patrol to confirm what is legal these days. Thanks for the help


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

paul stephens said:


> Riding from Oakley to North Shore so looking for the shortest possible rounte. I see a lot of possiblities but I am already looking at 180+ miles in a day. I'll call Highway Patrol to confirm what is legal these days. Thanks for the help


That's quite a ride. If you are starting that far south, you could just as easily go up Highway 88. Or take Amtrak from Antioch to Sacramento or Auburn and start from there.


----------



## paul stephens (Jul 21, 2011)

Done S Lake Tahoe from Oakley before. 175 miles, lots of climbing. Don't think I'd want to continue around the Lake another 30 after that ride. Goal is Oakley to North Lake Tahoe in the shortage distance. The missing link just seems to be between Magra exit on 80 and Cisco Grove. I have previously ridden the 80 shoulder between Hwy 20 and Cisco Grove. Short section but no issues with cars, the shoulder is huge.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Sacramento/Truckee/Reno

Look towards bottom under risks.

This mentions it is legal also. 

bikingColfax Area Chamber of Commerce

I have seen bikers on it. Shoulder is huge, but cement is a mess. One thing to look into. . .they have had I-80 down to one lane for most of the summers for the past three years. They are redoing sections of the freeway and therefore combining all the traffic onto one side or the other which would make it impossible to ride. Call Cal-Trans and find out where the lane closures are or you might ride all the way up there to find two narrow lanes locked in by concrete barriers with no way of riding and living.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

I drove up to Lake Tahoe yesterday and was on the lookout along the way. It looks like they've completed the roadwork (pouring cement) below Cisco Grove. They were very busy at work immediately on the other side of the Cisco Grove overcrossing, and it looked like were working their way up the hill.

There were two very small sections between Magra and Cisco Grove that had _NO_ shoulder. One was where the interstate crossed over an undercrossing, so it could be avoided by exiting, riding down the ramp, then up the ramp to continue on. The other portion was short enough that you could ride through it with proper timing.


----------

